# Bilt Hamber S50



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone used BH S50 on their inner wheel arches? I'm wondering how many 750ml aerosols I would need to do x4 arches ..
Thanks


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It offers pretty good coverage. I would say it would be prudent to have 3 but I suspect you will manage adequately with two.

Edit

Just to add, what uses it quickly is the extending tube in areas you cannot see. Some fluid runs out of gaps as it should but that is wasted. Spraying normally is fine.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great - many thanks


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I used UC on my inner arches on the 'Stro as I painted them the same top coat colour as the body so waned clear protection.

Bought two cans and I've still some left in the second can so the S50 will give similar coverage :thumb:


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, perfect. Appreciate your help


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

sye73 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone used BH S50 on their inner wheel arches? I'm wondering how many 750ml aerosols I would need to do x4 arches ..
> Thanks


Are the arches covered all around by the plastic liners? If not S50 might not be very ideal as it isn't designed to withstand FOC,Dynax UB would be a better choice as it is more "rubbery" and resistant,the best possible choice I would recommend would be epoxy mastic but then again that's a lot more work and involved and requires stripping of the old coatings.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

The arches do have arch liners, so should be OK
Also asked BH and they said S50 was the one to go for on this application


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Bilt Hamber Deox Gel and S50 - Rust Removal and Prevention*

No idea how this happened but should have started my own thread - nothing too see here. Sorry.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> No idea how this happened but should have started my own thread - nothing too see here. Sorry.


:lol::lol::lol:

Done similar myself before and I responded to your actual thread as well :thumb:


----------

